# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  AOL problem

## amyb

Looks like system is down for our area..BLERK message pops up but both of us  unable to reconnect. Anyone else on island having trouble? If you need us use pm or phone. Thank you.

----------


## Tiffany

I’m getting the blerk message in Virginia too.  Must be an aol issue.

----------


## andynap

> I’m getting the blerk message in Virginia too.  Must be an aol issue.



Fine where I am.

----------


## LuckyKid

AOL?

Sorry. Couldn't resist...

----------


## andynap

> AOL?
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist...



Oh excuse me? Yes AOL. I have been with them since day 1. The perks that  come with the subscription are too numerous to list. Free McAfee and AARP for 2 years just 2 of many. My email address is with so many in my profession that I cant even remember who anymore. Im not changing.

----------


## amyb

I thought we were their only subscribers, Andy

----------


## stbartshopper

Several million people still subscribe to AOL. Friends have told us if you call them and just ask, they will give you a dramatically reduced rate just to keep you.

----------

